# Ashford spinning wheel on Craigslist, madison, wi



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

http://madison.craigslist.org/art/874347184.html

she's asking $250. looks to be in pretty good condition. Just thought I'd pass it along if anyone is interested.


----------



## Ngagchu (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi All,

Yes, do check out that wheel if interested ... I'm the seller ;-) ... you can see the wheel in person in Madison or Columbus; email if interested.

Thanks, Ngagchu (aka Carl), a member of HT for a whole month now


----------



## Ngagchu (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks for the plug, Ann! The wheel has been sold. Back to the shop to fix the next wheel ... hmmm ... what will it be ;-) ???


----------

